# You have pets?  What was (is) your weirdest pet?



## Mitica100 (Mar 31, 2004)

Growing up I had many pets, the unusual kind.  I had several rabbits, miniature hens, pigeons, parakeets, canaries.  Also my father had a huge aquarium with exotic fish.

About 21 years ago I had a tarantula pet. Very gentle and placid, I kept her (it was a female) in a vivarium.  

Now I have two cats, a Scottish Fold named Duncan McCloud (what else??) and a mutt kitty named Tiger (what else??).  Also have a rescued Dachshund mix female, pretty old but still at it.

Now, a tarantula is a weird pet, I know... :roll: 

What pets do you have?  What's the weirdest one?


----------



## malachite (Mar 31, 2004)

I have a Leopard Gecko. Not weird to me but some people look at you funny when you say you're off to go buy crickets.


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 31, 2004)

I currently have a dog (Chief), 3 cats (Lucie, Boo & Poon) and 2 horses (Shadow & Royal). 

I've had dogs, cats, snakes, lizards, mice, hampsters, rats, bearded dragons & birds but I think the oddest pets I have ever had were 2 dumpy tree frogs. They were so cute but I never met anyone else that had them as pets. 

Crickets aren't too bad. Just try telling people that you are off to buy pinkie mice for your bearded dragons to eat. That gets some interesting comments and looks. Especially if they hang around long enough to watch the meal.  :shock:


----------



## manda (Mar 31, 2004)

You freaky people with your arachnoid/reptilian pets....


I dont think Ive ever had weird animals, but the pets Ive had have all been a bit nuts.
We always had more than one at a time but at present Ive only got my beautiful pooch, Darcy. The Maltese Terrier Super Rock N Roll Dawgie.


----------



## bean (Mar 31, 2004)

We used to have a pair of raccoons a long time ago
Now we just have 3 cats...one female is 9 month old and weighs 16 pounds :?


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 31, 2004)

My first pets were mice.  My friend had a snake that he fed mice to.  Well there were 3 gray mice that neither of us wanted to feed to the snake.  So I took them home with me.  They were awesome pets.

I had a lot of fish but I could never keep them alive for long.  I have fish now but its in a 55gallon tank.  For some reason if they were in a 15 gallon tank they didnt last long.

I have a cocker spaniel named Shiloh.  Hes the best dog ever.

rescued a cat.  Not sure why because I hate cats.  But he ran away when I was young.

We have a rabbit that wont frikin die.  One of these days Im gona eat it.  :twisted: 

I would love a ferret.  But I dont have the time to take care of it.  I would love to have some reptiles in the future too.


----------



## Darfion (Mar 31, 2004)

Pretty sure i've had one of these at some point.


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 31, 2004)

Arent they the best?  Although its a little haunting when you wake up in the morning and its sitting rite by your face looking at you with that huge smile.  I have wet my bed a few times from pure fear.  But I love it none the less.


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 31, 2004)

As you all probably know, I'm a fish freak.  We've only got the 125 gallon reef now, but at one time in the past I had a 110 gallon, a 55 gallon, a 125 gallon, a 29 gallon, and a 10 gallon all up and running in the house.  It sounded like a freakin waterfall.


----------



## LilCujo (Mar 31, 2004)

lol, well at least I don&#8217;t feel so alone now. My house right now is a petting zoo.

1 puppy (Matty) Macaw (Mac) Turtle (Ginger) 1 adult cat (Turco) and 5 , 5 day old Kittens which I&#8217;m in the middle of naming...I would have to say Mac is the weirdest one, and the loudest...


----------



## terri (Mar 31, 2004)

Pets are great, aren't they???   I can't imagine not having critters in the house.  

Growing up: horses, cats, dogs, birds, fish, gerbils....and the like.    

Now: one cat, one dog.

&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;----- He's definitely the goofiest of the lot.


----------



## LilCujo (Mar 31, 2004)

I agree, I dont know what I would do with out my pets...prolly spend more time with the hubby...hmm I think I need more pets  j/k


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 31, 2004)

I have three snakes, a Ball python, a California king snake and a "snow" corn snake.

I have two Bearded Dragons, one light yellow and one dark red.

I have a Veiled Chameleon.

I also have a cute little dog, shiatsu / bishon


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 31, 2004)

LilCujo said:
			
		

> 1 adult cat (Turco)



Named after Marty Turco?


----------



## LilCujo (Mar 31, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> LilCujo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Why Yes it is...


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh you mean Turco the Jerk?

"I uh...didn't....uh...mean to....accident ummm...hit him in the face uhhhh..."

He should have been suspended for the year, what he did to Smyth was way, way worse than what Beurtuzzi did.


Can you tell, that I'm bitter about the Oiler's loss last night?


----------



## LilCujo (Mar 31, 2004)

lol, I detect a little anger..not much just like a little hint of it... you know you should let it out...dont hold your feelings in...be free...


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 31, 2004)

Sorry, but I'm a huge Oiler fan and Smitty is da man.  When Turco ripped up Smyth's face with his stick the other night, I wasn't too happy about it.

There was an interview with Turco after the game, where he mumbled and marbled his way around trying to say that it was an accident.  The local sports radio station has been playing it over and over, all the while, having a good bit of fun at Turco's expense.

He can laugh at us if we don't make the playoffs.  :roll:


----------



## LilCujo (Mar 31, 2004)

lol, well he hasnt been doing all that great anyways..nither has the team...but I have no room to talk..the kings were spanked the last what 9 games so they are out for this season...again..


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey, at least you guys aren't Rangers fans like me.  :cry:


----------



## LilCujo (Mar 31, 2004)

hey nothing to be ashamed of  they had a great goalie Richter (think I spelt that right) now you have Dunham who is pretty good. I guess you could look at it this way..you could be a pittsburgh fan  with their what 50 something points..woohooo hehe


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey easy now.  Im a die hard Pens fan   

We need help. :?


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 31, 2004)

LilCujo said:
			
		

> hey nothing to be ashamed of  they had a great goalie Richter (think I spelt that right) now you have Dunham who is pretty good. I guess you could look at it this way..you could be a pittsburgh fan  with their what 50 something points..woohooo hehe



Yup, it's very difficult to hold Dunham up in Richter's spotlight.  Dunham is and always will be (to me) a #2.  He doesn't have the 'oomph' to go as a #1 night after night.  I was really hoping the Rangers would be able to bring Cujo in earlier in the season.


----------



## LilCujo (Mar 31, 2004)

lol..well like I said I have no room to talk...mine didnt even make the playoffs...

wow didnt know how many hockey fans there were in here...way cool...


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 31, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Hey easy now.  Im a die hard Pens fan
> 
> We need help. :?



Shoulda bought some players at the "Rangers fire sale".


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 31, 2004)

Growing up in Edmonton, I though Glen Sather was the smartest guy in Hockey.  Turns out, he got lucky...he had a group of hall-of-famers together when they were all 17-19 years old.  

Now, with all the money in the world.  The Ranger just can't get it done.  It's sad really.

Let's all enjoy the last few games and the playoffs, it may be the last NHL hockey we see in a long time.


----------



## markc (Mar 31, 2004)

I have two cats, but neither of them play hockey. One thinks he's a dog, though. I'm not kidding. Drives me nuts at times, but I love 'im.


----------



## LilCujo (Mar 31, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> I have two cats, but neither of them play hockey. One thinks he's a dog, though. I'm not kidding. Drives me nuts at times, but I love 'im.



lol nice..how does he think he is a dog?


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 31, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Growing up in Edmonton, I though Glen Sather was the smartest guy in Hockey.  Turns out, he got lucky...he had a group of hall-of-famers together when they were all 17-19 years old.
> 
> Now, with all the money in the world.  The Ranger just can't get it done.  It's sad really.
> 
> Let's all enjoy the last few games and the playoffs, it may be the last NHL hockey we see in a long time.



Yeah, I never really did figure out what the whole deal is with the coming work stoppage.  Is it all about money issues?  Why are they so dead certain that it'll happen?  

I shudder to think of what will happen to the fan base, especially in some of the new-market and off-market cities.  Will teams like phoenix and columbus and nashville survive once play does start up again?  :|


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 31, 2004)

> Yeah, I never really did figure out what the whole deal is with the coming work stoppage. Is it all about money issues? Why are they so dead certain that it'll happen?



I'm not in-the-know with all this NHL / NHLPA stuff but there are a couple of issues.  I think that a salary cap is needed, especially for small market teams to survive.  If teams like the Rangers are going to pay a bazillion dollars for crappy players, the Oilers have no chance of keeping any good players.

Oh, are we off topic?  Back to pets then...I got bit by one of my snakes for the first time last night.  Wasn't painful but it does not tickle either.  A little blood and some purple swelling is all I have to show for it.  It was my most docile snake too...just goes to show you, everyone has a bad day.


----------



## graigdavis (Mar 31, 2004)

I think we should give them salarys like the rest of us working folk.  I think they should also get a 4% raise depending on their effort and all through the year.  I wonder how many people would play then?  Maybe we would have a smaller league consisting of guys that truly love the sport.


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 31, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> I think we should give them salarys like the rest of us working folk.  I think they should also get a 4% raise depending on their effort and all through the year.  I wonder how many people would play then?  Maybe we would have a smaller league consisting of guys that truly love the sport.



I agree.  I'd GLADLY take my $32K a year for playing hockey or soccer or what-have-you rather than teaching.  And I love to teach.  

I agree also about a smaller league.  That being said, I also think hockey is one of the last refuges of athletes who (for the most part) still DO play for love of the sport.  I remember a few years ago there was a guy (I think he played for detroit) who broke his ankle in a playoff game.  He taped it up and played the rest of the playoffs on it.  Tell that to some NFL loser who sits 6 weeks with 'turf toe' or an NBA player who sits a month with a 'sore shoulder'.  :roll:


----------



## LilCujo (Mar 31, 2004)

:cheer: 

OH MAN I love you guys...I totally agree with both of you, now adays its just how much you can make with the sport. Most of them are over paid babies who have a sprit of talent every now and then. I think back in the good old days when they hardly wore any gear and goalies had just a glove and a bandaid for leg pads, those were the real players..they played for the love of the game.

I would so play for like 20-30k a year just to play...heck Im paying the leagues to play...although I'm to old and the wrong sex to play pro..lol and you have to have talent..dang I'm 0-3 lol


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes,     at least hockey players are real sportsmen.  Most of them anyway.

Every time I get my hair cut, my barber tells me that all pro athletes should only get paid when they win.  Why pay them the same if they win or loose every game?  Then we would see some effort!  

I have never like Hasek, but you have got to love that he gave back or refused most of his pay for this year when he found out that his injury would keep him out.  

You don't see that from guys like Allen Iverson in the NBA.  He refused to play in a game simply because the coach didn't start him.


----------



## GimpyPoop (Apr 1, 2004)

Yo,
Oh geeze, my house is a zoo!  We used to have a dog, she's new in the garage, in an urn.  Next to her, is her son's urn . . . we kind of took him in after my cousin left the state for college.
We've had 2 guinea pigs, 3 rabbits, a crapload of gerbils - all dead and buried in my backyard, ha ha.
Now we have:
4 indoor cats
1 outdoor cat - our neighbor's, but they don't want him anymore and were planning to euthanize him, so we took him
1 mourning dove - we found him when he was a baby and took him in since outdoor cat  has a knack for killing things
2 gerbils - I got a second batch and they are all that remain
1 bunny 
1 rat - also rescued from my front yard, he is obviously a domesticated rat (I can tell from the markings), but he was abandoned.  Maybe because he was half blind, now he is completely blind.
Also numerous fish of course!
Me, the Flea


----------



## markc (Apr 1, 2004)

LilCujo said:
			
		

> markc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He follows me around all day, begs for attention, licks me all the time, and there are other non-specific things about his personality that just remind me more of a dog than any of the other cats I've known.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 1, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> He follows me around all day, begs for attention, licks me all the time, and there are other non-specific things about his personality that just remind me more of a dog than any of the other cats I've known.



Ha!  That's cute!...


----------



## markc (Apr 1, 2004)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> markc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe. Yeah it is. Except it can get a bit annoying, too. The cat is a complete nut! :roll:
To be fair, he was a rescue (they both were). The center told me he was found on the side of the road in a dog-food bag as a young kitten, left to die. I don't blame him for having "issues".


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 1, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> Hehe. Yeah it is. Except it can get a bit annoying, too. The cat is a complete nut! :roll:
> To be fair, he was a rescue (they both were). The center told me he was found on the side of the road in a dog-food bag as a young kitten, left to die. I don't blame him for having "issues".



Well, I can understand that.  Tiger, one of the two cats I have (the saved one) is very smart, too smart for his own good.  He can turn on the water in the bathroom faucet, he likes to drink from that spigot despite having an all-filtered kitty fountain in the kitchen.  So, whenever I come home from work I look in the bathroom to see if the water's on. I am happy he can't turn on the gas stove!  He he...  :twisted:


----------

